# Kitchin Islands



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

HI

Can anyone help as to where to buy kitchin design furniture I would like to order a (kitchin island )have googled variois for portugal and nothing comes up. plenty of design places here in the uk but not possible to make here and transport as weight and granite worktops etc.

we are in the silver coast region not far from Obidos 

Any suggestions would be great

Thanks

Antonina


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Antonina said:


> HI
> 
> Can anyone help as to where to buy kitchin design furniture I would like to order a (kitchin island )have googled variois for portugal and nothing comes up. plenty of design places here in the uk but not possible to make here and transport as weight and granite worktops etc.
> 
> ...


I just googled 'empresa de design de cozinha obidos ' & came up with quite a few listings:juggle:


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Ikea's just down the road as is LeRoy Merlin for run of the mill, but you will find lots of local suppliers or agents, for extremely good quality designer kitchens, you could bring in from UK and order granite here, Portugal is a major producer.
Use xabiachica translation and substitute Obidos for Caldas da Rainha or Leira or Lisboa you'll be spoilt for choice


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

There is a brilliant shop on the roundabout after you come off the A8 at the Foz do Arelho turnoff on the way to LeClerc.


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you all for your input
Will cq all options out

Antonina


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

try Rothery Crest, 
we used them and had a fantastic kitchen designed and installed. if you search the web you will find their site.


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

*Kitchin Islans*



omostra06 said:


> try Rothery Crest,
> we used them and had a fantastic kitchen designed and installed. if you search the web you will find their site.


Omostra

Thank you for the info and I have mailed the company had a look on the 
site and they look very good.

Antonina


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

When I saw Kitchen Islands I thought it was a new holiday destination!!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

I believe it is - and probably somewhere near the Cook Islands

Pukapuka , Cook Islands


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

try sourcing you local Granite and mable place as I know I live in the algarve and the local granite place supplies Leroy Merlins and the price is quiet alot higher , and even more so if you have a sink hole cut in the granite, as always a risk factor, the kitchen design places are fine but save yourself on the work tops


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Does any one know of a good removal company in the Penich area for moving back to the Uk

Also if anyone is interested in New GOOD FURNITURE we are selling to save taking back have all sorts of lovely furniture etc pleae call 07814173023

Many Thanks

Antonina


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

*Home Move*

Hi Does any one know of a good removal company in the Penich area for moving back to the Uk

Also if anyone is interested in New GOOD FURNITURE we are selling to save taking back have all sorts of lovely furniture etc pleae call 07814173023

Many Thanks

Antonina


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Can highly recommend TSA Portugal Removals. Free Online Quotes for Removals to Portugal, Spain, Algarve we've used them twice, also friends used and been very happy, another friend returning to UK used their container service slightly cheaper


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Canoeman

Thank you for the information will cq them out

Antonina


----------



## Antonina (Mar 7, 2009)

Cannot seem to delete Kitchin Island we are looking for a removal company from penich area back to the Uk any ideas

Had a reply from Canoeman any other companys anyone can recommend

Thanks Antonina


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Antonina said:


> Cannot seem to delete Kitchin Island we are looking for a removal company from penich area back to the Uk any ideas
> 
> Had a reply from Canoeman any other companys anyone can recommend
> 
> Thanks Antonina



I have used with great success and less costs than most 

home	0207 - 372 7728
*mobile	969636546
work	0777 - 061 6117*
main	262605581

home	[email protected]

home	Rua Padre Luis Germano, No. 7
2540-136 Carvalhal
Bombarral


He is local and also has a depot in the UK. He is moving to another address shortly (the depot that is) will let you have that address when I know it.

Very trustworthy and does almost weekly trips.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi Antonina.... That was my mothers name.

This is worth a try depending on the amount of furniature etc. 

Van Man Bill

All the details are on his website.

He travels every month between the UK and Portugal and is about 45 mins from you in Tomar.

He collects and delivers to your chosen addresses.

He has been transporting now for about 4 years.

Well worth an email.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> I have used with great success and less costs than most
> 
> home	0207 - 372 7728
> *mobile	969636546
> ...



He is probably here in Portugal at present. Just shipped a 8 person table and chairs for me and a lvery large display cabinet for €150 LESS than nearest "cheapest" quite.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Just goes to show that you need quotes from a number of sources to get the best price!!!!!


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Just out of interest, and feel free to tell me to mind my own business, but is the Portugal dream over for you?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Frank Wilson said:


> Just out of interest, and feel free to tell me to mind my own business, but is the Portugal dream over for you?



Not really relevant to this thread but for us the answer is NO


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Not really relevant to this thread but for us the answer is NO


It was more a question for Antonina than a general question. Obviously in future I will run any posts past you first so you can rate the relevancy level.


----------

